# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  19LG3000 (αναβει μονη της)

## harrist

Καλησπερα σας
    Εδω και λιγο καιρο η τηλεοραση παιρνει πρωτοβουλίες από μόνη της. Δλδ ανοιγει από μόνη της (ο χρονοδιακόπτης είναι απενεργοποιημενος) , αλλάζει καναλια, μπαίνει στο μενου και διαφορα τετοια!!! Το control της TV δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει γιατι πολύ απλά δεν εχει μπαταρίες.
    Η τηλεόραση είναι η μονη συσκευη πάνω στην πριζα, (δεν υπάρχει πολυμπριζο), την εχω δοκιμάσει και σε αλλη μπριζα σε αλλο δωματιο, χωρις καμια διαφορα στην συμπεριφορα.
Εαν υπάρχει καμια ιδεα ευχαριστως να την δοκιμάσω

----------


## spiroscfu

Άλλαξε τα buttons.

----------


## johnkou

Σπυρο αναλυτικοτερα  εχει προβλημα  μαλλον το πληκτρολογιο και οτι πρεπει να αλλαχτουν ολα τα διακοπτακια.

----------


## soulhealer

Εγώ στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα να αποσυνδέσω την πλακέτα με τα πλήκτρα της τηλεόρασης από την κεντρική πλακέτα (αν έχει φίσα όπως στα στερεοφωνικά) και θα την έβαζα να δουλέψει..
Αν δεν μου έκανε πρόβλημα τότε θα κοιτούσα την πλακέτα που έχει επάνω τα μπουτόν για καμιά οξείδωση και μετά ίσως να μετρούσα τα μουτόν (απουσίας τάσης εννοείται).. και μετά θα άλλαζα ότι χρειάζεται αν συμφέρει...

----------


## minusplus

Η LG έχει το καλύτερο service πάρ' τους ενα τηλ. Ειδικά αν είσαι σε εγγύηση.

----------


## harrist

μεχρι στιγμης ειχα αποσυνδεση μονο την πλακετα με το ματι που εχει η τηλεοραση (χωρις αποτελεσμα). Θα δοκιμασω να αποσυνδεσω και την πλακτετα με τα μπουτονς

----------


## harrist

Μολις αποσυνδεθηκε η πλακετα με τα μπουτονς, δεν υπαρχει ιχνος οξυδωσης, οποτε περιμενουμε 3-4 ωρες να δουμε εαν θα ανοιξει απο μονη της η tv

οσο για το εαν ειναι σε εγγυηση δεν ειναι γιατι βρισκομαι στα 2,5 χρονια απο την αγορα της.

----------


## giorgos88

μηπως εχεις καπιο αλλο τηλεχειριστηριο μεσα στο δωματιο απο αλλη συσκευη,μου εχει τυχη απο το τηλ του dvd να κανει οτι να ναι μια lg32

----------


## harrist

Δυστυχως το προβλημα ξαναεμφανιστηκε και χωρις την πλακετα με τα μπουτονς συνδεδεμενη. Οσο για το εαν υπαρχει αλλα τηλεκοντρολ εντος του δωματιου, οχι δεν υπαρχει. :Angry:

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα σε αυτό το post, είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, επιπλέον ένα software upgrade αν μπορεί να γίνει *μπορεί* και να έλυνε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## alex504

στη πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου εχεις το προβλημα ψαξτο λιγο

----------


## spiroscfu

> Καλησπερα σας
>      η τηλεοραση παιρνει  πρωτοβουλίες από μόνη της. Δλδ ανοιγει από μόνη της (ο χρονοδιακόπτης  είναι απενεργοποιημενος) , αλλάζει καναλια, μπαίνει στο μενου και  διαφορα τετοια!!! Το control της TV δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει  γιατι πολύ απλά δεν εχει μπαταρίες.


μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται να φταίει το psu.

----------


## alex504

Από τις απαντήσεις και τις δόκιμες φαίνετε ότι βγάζουμε έξω το κοντρόλ έξω τη μπουτονιέρα
  Άρα τι μένει το τροφοδοτικό και η Μαιν πλακέτα

----------


## alex504

εαν θελεις σου στελνω και το σχεδιο

----------


## spiroscfu

> Κοίτα σε αυτό το post, είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, επιπλέον ένα software upgrade αν μπορεί να γίνει *μπορεί* και να έλυνε το πρόβλημα.


τροφοδοτικό δεν νομίζω να είναι, αλλά πρίν αλλάξει main(ή την πετάξει) του είπα να κοιτάξει αυτό.

----------


## alex504

Μπορεί να θέλει και αναβάθμιση της επρομ έχει το πρόγραμμα και το καλώδιο για  να κάνει ην αναβάθμιση μέσω ιντερνέτ
  Έχω  πληρώσει όλο το πακέτο του προγράμματος  λόγο δουλειάς βλέπεις  το αγόρασα από Γερμανία μέσω ιντερνέτ

----------


## spiroscfu

Αλέξη σου έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις, εάν μπορείς και θέλεις να απαντήσεις.
Από που το αγόρασες?
Υποστηρίζει όλες τις LG ή και άλλες μάρκες?
Και τέλος και συγνώμη αν σε κουράζω, τα αρχεία από που τα κατεβάζεις?

----------


## alex504

Κοίταξε να σου πω κάτι 
  Δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει
  Έχω κατάστημα service και πουλώ ηλεκτρονικά είδη και ανταλλακτικά
  Φτιάχνω όλα τα μηχανήματα εικόνας και ήχου είμαι σπεσιαλίστας στη Sony Samsung Philips lg
  Επίσης είμαι συνεργάτης της Microsoft σε επίπεδο αντιπροσωπίας σε soft και hard 
  Αυτά στα γράφο όχι για να στο παίξω έξυπνος αλλά να ξέρεις ότι όλα αυτά που ξέρω καλυτέρα από και αντιπροσωπεία να ξέρεις ότι μονός μου κόπιασα κάνεις δεν μου έδειξε τίποτα κανένας έχω ρίξει ξενύχτια πάνω στο υπολογιστή και στα μηχανήματα ήχου και εικόνας
  Μετά από εμπειρία κάποια χρόνια ως αρχιμάστορας σε πολύ γνώστες εταιρείες και μάρκες αποφάσισα να ανοίξω την δική μου δουλειά έχοντας στην κατοχή μου όλα αυτά που χρειάζεται ένα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο σε επίπεδο αντιπροσωπίας
  Έχοντας την εμπειρία έχοντας της άδειες και όλα τα χαρτιά διατηρώ την επιχείρηση μου εδώ και 17 χρόνια
  Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ακριβώς αλλά εάν ψάξεις στο ιντερνέτ κάθε τηλεόραση συνδέετε με ένα καλώδιο το όποιο συνδέει την τηλεόραση με το laptop και με το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα κάνεις αναβάθμιση προγραμματίζεις την επρομ μπαίνεις στο service menuκαι άλλα και πολλά άλλα  τα οποία η αντιπροσωπία τα χρεώνει αρκετά   
  Τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι σαν την ιατρική λαβύρινθος νομίζουμε ότι τα ξέρουμε ενώ δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα
  Αν και έχω στην κατοχή μου παρά πολλά σχεδία τα οποία νομίζω ότι βοηθούν μόνο για κάποιες τάσεις και τιμές εξαρτημάτων όταν αυτά έχουν σκάσει και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τη ακριβώς ήταν εκεί
  Εγώ *πλέον* δουλεύω με το σύμπτωμα που μου λέει ο πελάτης ξέρω εάν είναι επισκευασιμη η συσκευή η όχι
  Διότι κρατώ και βλαβολογιο με όλες της μάρκες που να θυμάμαι τι είχε η κάθε περίπτωση
  Τα προγράμματα είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε μάρκα προγραμματισμού επρομ κτλ
  Σε δυο ίδιες περιπτώσεις άλλαξα όλη την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και έστρωσε σίγουρα μπορεί να είναι και η main η οποία μερικές φορές επισκευάζετε   
  Στείλε μου το email σου στείλω δυο σχέδια να δεις τι γράφουν για τον προγραμματισμό
ξεχασα το updading γινετε αυτοματα απο τουσ σερβερ της καθε μαρκας

----------


## harrist

Σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερόν σου. Θα ριξω μια ματια στο τροφοδοτικο μηπως υπαρχει κατι το εμφανες. οσο για την αναβαθμιση δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι μια συνετη κινηση για εναν ιδιωτη που πιθανον δεν θα το ξαναχρειαστει ποτέ.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει ειναι εαν αξιζει τον κοπο για επισκευή. ειναι μια τηλεόραση 19'' με mpeg 2 και 2 πρασινα pixel από την αγορα της η οποια μου κόστισε 299€ οταν την αγόρασα πριν 2,5 χρονια , αρα εαν προσθέσω τα χρήματα του service + μια καρτα Ci για τα mpeg4 + την ψυχικη ηρεμια μου που διαταρασεται λογω καμμενων pixel, με κανουν διστακτικο σε οτι αφορα αυτην την Τηλεοραση, αλλα και οτι εχει να κανει με lg.

Παρεπιπτωντος γνωριζει καποιος σιγουρα ποσα χρονια εγγυηση εχουν οι τηλεοράσεις LG

----------


## takisegio

3 χρονια με αμμεση αντικατασταση

----------


## spiroscfu

> Κοίταξε να σου πω κάτι 
>   Δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει
>   Έχω κατάστημα service και πουλώ ηλεκτρονικά είδη και ανταλλακτικά
>   Φτιάχνω όλα τα μηχανήματα εικόνας και ήχου είμαι σπεσιαλίστας στη Sony Samsung Philips lg
>   Επίσης είμαι συνεργάτης της Microsoft σε επίπεδο αντιπροσωπίας σε soft και hard 
>   Αυτά στα γράφο όχι για να στο παίξω έξυπνος αλλά να ξέρεις ότι όλα αυτά που ξέρω καλυτέρα από και αντιπροσωπεία να ξέρεις ότι μονός μου κόπιασα κάνεις δεν μου έδειξε τίποτα κανένας έχω ρίξει ξενύχτια πάνω στο υπολογιστή και στα μηχανήματα ήχου και εικόνας
>   Μετά από εμπειρία κάποια χρόνια ως αρχιμάστορας σε πολύ γνώστες εταιρείες και μάρκες αποφάσισα να ανοίξω την δική μου δουλειά έχοντας στην κατοχή μου όλα αυτά που χρειάζεται ένα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο σε επίπεδο αντιπροσωπίας
>   Έχοντας την εμπειρία έχοντας της άδειες και όλα τα χαρτιά διατηρώ την επιχείρηση μου εδώ και 17 χρόνια
>   Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ακριβώς αλλά εάν ψάξεις στο ιντερνέτ κάθε τηλεόραση συνδέετε με ένα καλώδιο το όποιο συνδέει την τηλεόραση με το laptop και με το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα κάνεις αναβάθμιση προγραμματίζεις την επρομ μπαίνεις στο service menuκαι άλλα και πολλά άλλα  τα οποία η αντιπροσωπία τα χρεώνει αρκετά   
> ...


Αλέξη σε ευχαριστώ τα παραπάνω τα γνωρίζω, και εγώ δουλεύω στο επίσημο sony,samsung,hitachi.
το καλό με τις νέες tv και λοιπά είναι πως το software upgrade γίνεται με usb ή κάρτες και τα αρχεία τα έχουν στο site τους, το θέμα είναι με τα ποιο παλιά μοντέλα

----------


## alex504

σου εχω στιλει με email καποια πραγματα εαν δεν τα πηρες πεσ μου να τα ξαναστιλω

----------


## harrist

μετα από αρκετό ψαξιμο βρηκα την απόδειξη αγοράς. 1/11/2008 εαν λοιπόν ισχύουν τα 3 χρόναο εγγύηση τοτε είμαι μεσα στην εγγύηση. Οπότε αύριο θα τους πάρω ενα τηλεφωνο για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Γιατι η δική μου εντύπωση ήταν και είναι τα 2 χρόνια εγγύησης. Ενω υπάρχει άλλη τακτική οσον αφορά τα καμενα pixel για τον χρόνο εγγύησης και επίσης διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση υπάρχει στα μόνιτορ από ότι στις τηλεοράσεις

----------

